# Need advice/suggestions on puppy care..



## GonzoHavanese (May 16, 2012)

Hi all,

In in the process of talking to breeders to get my first hav and my wife and i are very excited. However, we need a little advice. I spoke to a prospective breeder last week that turned me down because she didnt like that my wife and I have full-time jobs and neither of us worked from home. On the questionaire we completed we mentioned that we were going to have a friend puppy sit for us during the day initially and eventually we'll leave him alone during the day. She didn't think was a good solution 1) she doesn't trust that anyone but us to watch the pup (that inclues puppy daycare) 2) she feels that the pup would bond with that person and not us (this is a real concern for me). Question for you guys, can anyone out there weigh in on how to handle this. Any success stories you can share? Short of going on sabbatical, is there any way two working puppy parents can care for a pup during the day? 

Any advice you can give would be most helpful..

G


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I work and am gone at least ten hours a day, but my husband is retired and home. I can tell you that although he cares for her during the day, she's thrilled to see me when I come home and bonded to both of us.

Halle has a great dane sized crate that holds her toys, bed & litter box so if she needs anything she has it available to her. While she prefers to potty outside, we make sure she has an alternative at all times.


----------



## GonzoHavanese (May 16, 2012)

Thanks HalleBerry. If anyone has anything to lend please do.


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

My wife and I both work full-time, often for more than 8 hours / day. We have a live-in Au-Pair that cares for our children during the day, and has the added responsibility for caring for Oscar during that period as well. We got Oscar when he was 10 weeks old, during the Holidays, so both of us were on vacation at the time, and had a good solid week to bond with the puppy and start establishing a routine. Oscar is now 7 months old, and while he certainly likes and has bonded with our Au-Pair, he is my shadow when I'm home.

Every situation is unique, and some Havs are probably better with this than others. Our breeder helped us choose Oscar partially based upon this. However, generally, unless your daytime caregiver is providing more of the puppy's needs than you or your wife are, I find it hard to believe that the puppy will bond more strongly to that person than either of you. You will need to be sure that when you are at home that you spend sufficient time playing and bonding with the puppy, and I would suggest timing the puppy's arrival with a period when you can take some time off work.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GonzoHavanese said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In in the process of talking to breeders to get my first hav and my wife and i are very excited. However, we need a little advice. I spoke to a prospective breeder last week that turned me down because she didnt like that my wife and I have full-time jobs and neither of us worked from home. On the questionaire we completed we mentioned that we were going to have a friend puppy sit for us during the day initially and eventually we'll leave him alone during the day. She didn't think was a good solution 1) she doesn't trust that anyone but us to watch the pup (that inclues puppy daycare) 2) she feels that the pup would bond with that person and not us (this is a real concern for me). Question for you guys, can anyone out there weigh in on how to handle this. Any success stories you can share? Short of going on sabbatical, is there any way two working puppy parents can care for a pup during the day?
> 
> ...


I don't think it's an IDEAL situation, especially for only one Havanese. OTOH, there are lots of people who make it work, just like there are lots of families where both parents work full time. In general, kids are resilient, and they manage to grow up into fine human beings anyway.

There are breeders who won't sell to a family when there isn't someone home most of the day. But there are other good breeders who will. A good breeder who WILL sell you a puppy under these circumstances should try to help you pick a well balanced, self-assured puppy who won't suffer from a lot of separation anxiety.

While I DO work from home, so Kodi is with me most of the time, I am quite sure that he could have adapted to life with a couple working outside the home. He has never shown the slightest bit of separation anxiety, and although he LOVES being with us, he is also able to be content when left alone for a few hours. I do think that if you are both going to be away from home all day, you will need to arrange for someone to come in at least once during the day to take him for a walk and play with him for a while, or look into a GOOD doggy daycare. (or some of both) My personal preference would be for an in-home doggy daycare with other small dogs. Some day cares can be awfully rough and tumble for the little guys.

As far as the puppy bonding more with the care giver? Based on Kodi, I wouldn't worry about that. He certainly loves Dave and me, but he also has a number of other people he ADORES... Havs have a lot of love to spread around!


----------



## GonzoHavanese (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Krandall and Oscar's Dad.. Fantastic advice and I think you both make good points. I'm definitely going to take a week off at first to be with him and hopefully my wife can do the next week. When neither of us can be there we'll get someone to come in and be with him take him out play etc.. This will be my first time bringing up a puppy so I guess I'm just a little nervous. If it were up to me, i'd be home with him all day!

Krandall excellent point about asking the breeder for a dog that will be ok being left a lone for a while. That's certainly key..


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, I work part time and my husband works 3/4th time away and 1/4th from home. But, there are two days that are my longer days and my husband works both of those days, too. So, my parents come over for most of the day, after they work out and run their errands. And they LOVE Dionna  Which has been amazing because I am the first person in my family of origin to have a dog--I did not grow up with dogs nor did my parents. It has been really special to see my parents bond with her and vice versa. Dionna just loves them, but that does not mean she loves me less. Havaneses have big hearts and love people. 

I make it worth it for my parents as I cook for them healthy gourmet foods, enough for them to take home with them. So perhaps you have extended family or friends available a few days a week? Or perhaps you could bring your dog one day a week to work, especially if you clear your schedule in such a way that you could be at your desk or in your office with your dog? 

I am not an expert but from what I have learned is that most dogs like routine. So, maybe you can come up with a routine that will be unique for your circumstances that meet your dog's needs within your life situation. I dont think leaving your dog alone is a good option but maybe you have some friends, relatives or retired friends who would like to dog sit a day or two 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I live alone and have a busy job. I make it work by taking the dogs for a good walk in the morning before work. I come home at lunch most days and let the dogs out for a quick pee, feed them and short snuggle/play session before I head back to work (usually i'm there for 20-30 minutes). On days when I can't get home (about once a week) I either get someone to stop by or send them to doggie daycare. I think it's good for the dogs to get used to other people caring from them from time to time. Makes then less dependent, easier when you have to leave them at a kennel, etc.

After work I take the dog for another long walk, then spend the evening on the sofa snuggling with them. It works fine and my dogs are very happy. I made sure the breeder knew my routine and that she chose a dog that wasn't overly needy and not prone to separation anxiety.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I placed a pup with a couple who had one day during the week that nobody would be home with the pup. They found a sitter for that day.
My daughter and sil had 2 days, initially, no one would be home for their dog (an Am staff) and Mollie went to doggie day care. Where they are living now, and when they transfer in the fall, they will (do) have a nanny and both are now working full time.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuss said:


> I live alone and have a busy job. I make it work by taking the dogs for a good walk in the morning before work. I come home at lunch most days and let the dogs out for a quick pee, feed them and short snuggle/play session before I head back to work (usually i'm there for 20-30 minutes). On days when I can't get home (about once a week) I either get someone to stop by or send them to doggie daycare. I think it's good for the dogs to get used to other people caring from them from time to time. Makes then less dependent, easier when you have to leave them at a kennel, etc.
> 
> After work I take the dog for another long walk, then spend the evening on the sofa snuggling with them. It works fine and my dogs are very happy. I made sure the breeder knew my routine and that she chose a dog that wasn't overly needy and not prone to separation anxiety.


This is pretty much my routine. Long walks bookend the workday and long days = doggie daycare (which he LOVES). Often throw in a few trips to the dog park in the evening/weekends plus there's a cat at home and they are BFFs. When I'm home, it's all about the pup - some training/agility/treat time and lots of snuggles. While he's my shadow at home, he's never had separation anxiety. My pup is the happiest dog pretty much anyone has every met.

With a puppy, I was sure to come home every 3-4 hrs (often 2x a day from work the first month). We also did at least 1 obedience type class a week and then a puppy play session. Now, my 2.5 yr old is annoyed if I try to walk him at noon in the sun and refuses to come downstairs to the front door. Even on days I'm home all day, he only wants to go out every 6-8 hrs.

And yes, not all breeders will sell to a working household, but some very good breeders will.


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Don't be discouraged if a breeder doesn't like your lifestyle. The Hav is a very attached breed but I have found my pup to be extremely adaptable. I was also turned down by a breeder because I am a senior in college and she didn't think I would have enough time, little did she know, I spend very little time away from Paul. The most important thing is to make sure they are adapted as a puppy to what their adult life will be like. Potty training will be the hardest part of a long work day. Spend the money and spend the time to pick a dog that will be ok with your situation and you will be just fine. I tend to believe that some breeders are overprotective because they spend all their time with their dogs so if/when they have to go away the dogs become anxious. If your pup is raised to be used to alone time he will do just fine.


----------



## GonzoHavanese (May 16, 2012)

J, thanks a lot for this.. I think you're right about this. I want to minimize the amount of time the little guy spends alone but in the end I need to be realistic. I can be discouraging when you're turned down especially when I want nothing more to raise a well adjusted happy pup. I appreciate your words of encouragement.


----------

